# NHS running short of dozens of lifesaving medicines



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2019)

The NHS is running short of dozens of lifesaving medicines including treatments for cancer, heart conditions and epilepsy, the Guardian has learned.

An internal 24-page document circulated to some doctors last Friday from the medicine supply team at the Department of Health and Social Care (DHSC), headed “commercial-sensitive”, listed many drugs currently hit by shortages at the NHS.

The document warned: “This information is confidential to the NHS, please do not upload to websites in the public domain.”

The document listed 17 new drug shortages identified last week including drugs for cancer, Parkinson’s, mental health problems and some eye conditions. It also identified ongoing issues with 69 different types and doses of medication including antibiotics for tuberculosis, diamorphine, various cancer drugs, heart condition drugs, Hepatitis vaccines and anti-epilepsy drugs. Eight drugs have been discontinued and supply issues with over 20 drugs, where there were previous shortages, have now been resolved.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...nning-short-of-dozens-of-lifesaving-medicines


----------



## trophywench (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh, Gawd.  Not taking anything of the kinds mentioned - but it's just worrying.  Dunno that it's completely to do with money though - I know there was something earlier this year where the factory burned down hence no more of it for the foreseeable future at the time - but they can't all be that!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 20, 2019)

Some of the anti epileptic drugs that are in short supply relate directly to diabetes. They are often useful in neuropathy pain. 

One lady who had neuropathic pain (not diabetic) called Radio 4’s You and Yours when they were having a discussion on drug shortages, and I was having a shower. (TMI?)


----------



## Bronco Billy (Nov 20, 2019)

What The Guardian isn’t telling you is that it isn’t just the NHS that’s affected, there is a worldwide supply issue.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> What The Guardian isn’t telling you is that it isn’t just the NHS that’s affected, there is a worldwide supply issue.



Yes - it appears to be worldwide - been in shedloads of European newspapers and the FDA has put a statement out about it so it's clearly a prob in USA too.


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 21, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> What The Guardian isn’t telling you is that it isn’t just the NHS that’s affected, there is a worldwide supply issue.



Some media will keep that quiet so the blame is firmly on Brexit, all part of project fear.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 21, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> What The Guardian isn’t telling you is that it isn’t just the NHS that’s affected, there is a worldwide supply issue.





nonethewiser said:


> Some media will keep that quiet so the blame is firmly on Brexit, all part of project fear.



I don’t read it that way. The report specifically quotes the RPS stating the shortages are global and down to manufacturing and demand.

A spokeswoman for the Royal Pharmaceutical Society said: “Medicine shortages are an increasing problem. A range of factors are responsible for shortages, such as manufacturing problems, global demand for medicines and fluctuations in the exchange rate.”
​The only mention of the B word is one quote about stockpiling which was a precaution that was being made in case of ‘no deal’ pressures on ports and delivery timings.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 21, 2019)

All the stories I've heard/read have been careful to emphasise that there's not much Brexit happening with this, apart possibly from the exchange rate issue (pricing is part of the problem), and that there are problems everywhere. Seems odd that there are problems like HRT medication being in short supply here but not in Greece (and example in the Radio 4 File on Four program); I'd have thought someone could fix that kind of thing since it feels like some of the supply's just ended up in the wrong place.


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 22, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I don’t read it that way. The report specifically quotes the RPS stating the shortages are global and down to manufacturing and demand.
> 
> A spokeswoman for the Royal Pharmaceutical Society said: “Medicine shortages are an increasing problem. A range of factors are responsible for shortages, such as manufacturing problems, global demand for medicines and fluctuations in the exchange rate.”
> ​The only mention of the B word is one quote about stockpiling which was a precaution that was being made in case of ‘no deal’ pressures on ports and delivery timings.



Let's be honest, how many people read past the headlines, see headline like that and automatically assume it's down to Brexit again, what with all other stories related to drug shortages after we leave EU.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 22, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Let's be honest, how many people read past the headlines, see headline like that and automatically assume it's down to Brexit again, what with all other stories related to drug shortages after we leave EU.



Probably true, but I'm not sure what else they (or whoever writes the headlines) could sensibly do. (A bit like some politician waving a kipper and complaining about the plastic packaging. Everyone (including me) is likely to assume the packaging is because of EU rules. Especially when the politician says it is.)


----------

